# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى طلاب العلم والمدرسين >  >  موعد القبول في الكليات التقنية

## بيسان

إعلان مواعيد القبول في الكليات 
http://www.gotevot.edu.sa/apointment_col_reg.asp
يسر إدارة القبول والتسجيل بالإدارة العامة لشؤون المتدربين الإعلان لأبنائنا خريجي المرحلة الثانوية العامة أو الفنية وشهادة خريجي البرامج المهنية الصناعية أو ما يعادل هذه الشهادات عن فتح باب القبول الفوري والمبدئي للمتقدمين بطلب الالتحاق بالكليات التقنية لبرنامج الدبلوم الفصل التدريبي الأول للعام التدريبي القادم 1427/1428هـ حسب المواعيد والتنظيم التالي : 

أولاً : مواعيد فتح باب القبول المبدئي عبر البوابة الإلكترونية ( الانترنت ) + الفوري بمقر الكلية كالتالي : 

السبت 4/7/1427هـ - فتح البوابة الإلكترونية وإدخال البيانات من قبل المتقدمين للالتحاق عبر شبكة الإنترنت 

الثلاثاء 21/7/1427هـ - إغلاق البوابة الإلكترونية 

الثلاثاء 28/7/1427هـ - موعد فتح باب القبول ( فوري + مبدئي ) ولمدة لا تتجاوز أسبوعان حسب النسبة والمعدل في الشهادة والشروط الإضافية لكل كلية ويغلق في حالة اكتمال الطاقة الاستيعابية أو انتهاء فترة القبول 

علماً بأن الكليات التي تطبق نظام القبول المبدئي بواسطة الانترنت هي : 

1- الكلية التقنية بالرياض 

2- كلية الاتصالات والمعلومات 

3- الكلية التقنية بالخرج 

4- الكلية التقنية بالمجمعة 

5- الكلية التقنية ببريدة 

6- الكلية التقنية الزراعية ببريدة 

7- الكلية التقنية بالرس 

8- الكلية التقنية بحائل 

9- الكلية التقنية بالدمام 

10-الكلية التقنية بتبوك 

11- الكلية التقنية بأبها 

12- الكلية التقنية بعرعر 

13- الكلية التقنية بالمدينة المنورة 

14- الكلية التقنية بمكة المكرمة 

15- كلية الاتصالات والالكترونيات 

16- الكلية التقنية بالقنفذة 

17- الكلية التقنية بحفر الباطن 

18- الكلية التقنية بالباحة 

19- الكلية التقنية بالجوف 

20- الكلية التقنية بالزلفي 

21-كلية السياحة والفندقة 

22-الكلية التقنية بالطائف 

23-الكلية التقنية بخميس مشيط 

24-الكلية التقنية ببيشة 

25-الكلية التقنية بالاحساء ( موقع الكلية بالإنترنت ) 

والكليات التي تطبق نظام القبول الفوري بمقر الكلية هي : 

1- الكلية التقنية بجدة 

2- الكلية التقنية ينبع 

3- الكلية التقنية القريات 

4- الكلية التقنية بوادي الدواسر 

5-الكلية التقنية بالقويعية 

6- الكلية التقنية بجازان 

7- الكلية التقنية بالدوادمي 

8- الكلية التقنية بنجران 

9-الكلية التقنية بعنيزة 

ثانياً : شروط القبول بالكليات التقنية: 

أن يكون المتقدم سعودي الجنسية ويجوز قبول غير السعوديين وفقاً للتعليمات المنظمة لذلك كما يمكن قبول السعوديين وغير السعوديين في البرامج الموازية برسوم (التدريب المسائي-خدمة المجتمع) . 
أن يكون حاصلاً على شهادة الثانوية العامة أو الفنية وشهادة خريجي برامج المعاهد المهنية الصناعية أو مايعادل هذه الشهادات . 
أن يكون حسن السيرة والسلوك . 
أن يكون لائقاً طبياً بما يتناسب مع التخصص المتقدم له وما يقره مجلس الكلية . 
أن يكون متفرغاً كلياً للتدريب ويجوز التفرغ الجزئي برسوم . 
يجوز قبول الموظف الموفد من القطاع العام أوالخاص شريطة حصوله على موافقة مرجعه للتدريب حسب التعليمات المنظمة لذلك ( التقديم مباشرة للكلية بخطاب رسمي وليس عبر شبكة الإنترنت ). 
ألا يكون مفصولاً لأي سبب من أي كلية تقنية من قبل . 
ألا يكون مفصولاً لأي سبب تأديبي من أي جهة تعليمية من قبل . 
أن يستوفي الشروط المعلنة وقت التقديم والتي تحددها كل كلية . 
يسمح التقديم على كلية واحدة فقط ويتأكد من صحة المعلومات المدخلة بالانترنت وطباعة إشعار التقديم 
ثالثاً : إجراءات القبول: 

يتم قبول المتدربين المتقدمين المرشحين خلال أسبوع من تاريخ إعلان الترشيح بعد إحضار الوثائق التالية: 

أصل شهادة المؤهل المطلوب + عدد ( 3 ) صور منها . 
عدد (2 ) صورة من البطاقة الشخصية+ الأصل للمطابقة (للمتقدمين السعوديين) . 
عدد (2 ) صورة من الإقامة النظامية سارية المفعول + الأصل للمطابقة (للمتقدمين الغير سعوديين) . 
كشف طبي من جهة معتمدة . 
أصل شهادة حسن السيرة والسلوك أو صورة طبق الأصل أو درجة الاجتياز المعتمدة في السلوك والمواظبة . 
عدد(2) صورة شخصية حديثة .

----------


## 12345

ثااانكيوووووووو  خيتوووو
مشكوره ماقصرتي
يسلمك ربي ويعاافيك





تحياااتي

----------

